# First Endurance VS Hammer Nutrition



## mountainman93 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ultragen vs Recovorite

Prerace vs Race Day boost

EFS vs Heed


Whats your opinion?


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

First Endurance all day long! First Endurance owns their facility and no body building supplements will ever share a conveyor belt with their products. Same can't be said for Hammer, ask the athletes who tested positive using their products a few years ago!


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

First Endurance is awesome. I've been using their EFS drink mix and liquid shot (cake!) and Ultragen recovery for about a year now. Can't say enough good stuff about it for endurance.

Hubby has been racing all year with Pre Race and EFS drink mix with good success.

IMO the flavors are great, and quality is awesome.


----------

